# New ram not the same type, how to use DRAM Calculator for Ryzen ?



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

New 2x16gb corsair vengeance ram 3000mhz cl 15 both set run 3200mhz cl 14 but not together. Msi x470 gaming pro

I think my old ram is Hynix AFR ram and the new ram (still corsair vengeance 3000mhz cl 15) is samsung ram (wtf)

How do i oc, i can't use DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.73


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

Can you share your full timing configuration? I think termination timings are incorrect for using 4 DIMMs at the same time.

Since Samsung B-die easier to overclock it should work with AFR preset of Ryzen DRAM calculator.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

Timings are just stock atm


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Timings are just stock atm
> View attachment 171849


I am not interested in the stock configuration. 

Please share the settings you are changing within the bios when just running 2x8GB at 3200MHz CL14.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

can't remember but was something like this (i have several pictures of the settings)


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

Screenshots contains a very high procODT for a Ryzen 3000. Value like 40Ω should be enough.

Please try to apply the following values to see if the system even wants to boot at 3200 CL16 with 4 DIMMs installed. 
If it boots, then we can tweak tCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS and tRC values


----------



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

why cl 16, 1 pair (2) ram stick can boot at 3200mhz cl 14









						AMD Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4299 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[ppd6nf] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-NEPLQTO (2020-07-17 15:11:06) - MB: MSI X470 GAMING PRO MAX (MS-7B79) - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

gasolin said:


> why cl 16, 1 pair (2) ram stick can boot at 3200mhz cl 14





VuurVOS said:


> Please try to apply the following values *to see if the system even wants to boot at 3200 CL16 with 4 DIMMs installed*.


Here is your answer. I wont help you any further if you wont try.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> Screenshots contains a very high procODT for a Ryzen 3000. Value like 40Ω should be enough.
> 
> Please try to apply the following values to see if the system even wants to boot at 3200 CL16 with 4 DIMMs installed.
> If it boots, then we can tweak tCL, tRCDWR, tRCDRD, tRP, tRAS and tRC values
> View attachment 171864




It wouldn't boote, gear down mode i couldn't adjust, it was grey and on aut, soc voltage i could do 1.125 or as i remember 1.000,not 1.025, i keept it at aut


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

If you set Command Rate on 1, it will lock GearDown Mode in the bios. Just keep Command Rate on Auto then GearDown Mode can be enabled.

Try the same settings again with the following modifications
tRFC = *Auto*
Memory freq = *2133*
FCLK = *Auto*

When the system boots, please download ZenTimings and share the screenshot of the output.








						ZenTimings
					

ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




					zentimings.protonrom.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2020)

Hi,
This is typical of corsair VER# on the sticks will show the different number
Bad thing is you can't tell until opened and nothing on the label says this. 
Better to return and find some used some where and ask them the ver# and find the same you have.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

I think i have ver 4.32  and the new ram is 5.32, i know some corsair vengeance 3200mhz ram are rated as amd optimized ram, might be why my new ram is samsung ram, i don't want to go crazy, 3200mhz  would be fine, my old hynix ram can do 3660 cl 16 on a asus prime x470 pro mbhttps://valid.x86.fr/ki4zmg  (yes im using a different cpu im having a litte fun with until theres a bios update for my msi x470 gaming pro mb, so fare it's stable at 4.5 ghz, at that speed the 4500 mhz is red in my bios, but im fine with 4.5ghz with so fare 1.250 volt only stability tested at 1.260 volt)


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

Thank you for the screenshot.

Lets try to change the following settings:
Memory freq = *3200*
procODT = *48*
tRDRD SCL = *5*
tWRWR SCL = *5*
tRDWR = *8*
tWRRD = *4*


----------



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

booting





UPDATE crashing doing ibt normal, it actually last time rebooted


----------



## biffzinker (Oct 15, 2020)

I’ve gotten a 16GB 2666 MHz Samsung kit working with a 16GB Hynix 3200 MHz kit at 3333 MHz. Timings are 16-18-18-18-36, voltage 1.368/SoC 1.156


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

gasolin said:


> booting
> 
> View attachment 171915
> 
> UPDATE crashing doing ibt normal, it actually last time rebooted



Does it happen after a few minutes or longer time of stress testing? 
Is your CPU at this moment overclocked? If yes, please undo the CPU overclock so the memory stability can be properly tested. 

Please try the following changes:
tWTRL = *14*
tFAW = *36*


----------



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

less than the rounds of ibt normal (less than 2 min)

cpu is oced, it's normal stable (ibt with ram at stock setting, prime 95 small fft, cinebench R15 and R20)

ibt normal passed

ibt passed oced (less oc)


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

I would say, stress it with OCCT for like a hour just to be sure. 
Can you share a current screenshot of ZenTimings?


----------



## gasolin (Oct 15, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> I would say, stress it with OCCT for like a hour just to be sure.
> Can you share a current screenshot of ZenTimings?



I lowered it, 1.250 volt isn't good enough for 4.5ghz, mabye  i didn't had to change  tWTRL = *14 *tFAW = *36* since my oc wasn't stable in ibt normal, with ram at stock settings it was stable at 4.5ghz and 1.250 volt









						AMD Ryzen 3 3300X @ 4398.97 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[gex13e] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-NEPLQTO (2020-10-15 23:07:18) - MB: MSI X470 GAMING PRO MAX (MS-7B79) - RAM: 32768 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 15, 2020)

You could try to set the following:

tCL = *14*
tRCDWR = *17*
TRCDRD = *17*
TRP = *17*
tRAS = *34*
tRC = *54*
tRFC  *= 480*


----------



## gasolin (Oct 16, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> You could try to set the following:
> 
> tCL = *14*
> tRCDWR = *17*
> ...


 couldn't get it to boote


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 16, 2020)

A higher procODT can help to make your system bootable. You can try values 53 and 60 to see if the system will boot. Would not recommend to go any higher.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 16, 2020)

Did you try memory freq 3466 as well? ClkDrvStr 30Ω  can give you some additional stability at higher clock speeds.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 16, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> You could try to set the following:
> 
> tCL = *14*
> tRCDWR = *17*
> ...


You can't get odd numbers without turning off power down disable and it's mate in the list, can't recall it's name, gear down disabled I think.

Ryzen calc hasn't been setup for non linear memory kit's, it expects you to have bought a quad stick kit not as hoced two dual Pack's as I and some do, you can't expect the settings to pan out, try auto more.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 16, 2020)

tried 3400 wouldn't boot, 3300 it would boot but was unstable

My cpu was unstable, had to raise vcore for my cpu and spend som time trying to figure out how much it needs + changing speed on my ram


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 16, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> You can't get odd numbers without turning off power down disable and it's mate in the list, can't recall it's name, gear down disabled I think.


Thank you for noticing I forgot to meantion Gear Down should be disabled. 
Without Gear Down disable it should still boot but timing values would be rounded up. In his case it would be 14-18-18-18-34-54 



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Ryzen calc hasn't been setup for non linear memory kit's, it expects you to have bought a quad stick kit not as hoced two dual Pack's as I and some do, you can't expect the settings to pan out, try auto more.


Ryzen calculator is just for some guide lines but even those values are not 100% guaranteed stable. Same when the memory is getting overclocked with auto values. Those values are also not 100% guaranteed stable.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 17, 2020)

My 3200mhz cl 14 was stable but only 2 ram sticks, 4  sticks wouldn't boote even when both pairs can do 3200mhz cl 14

i guess it's because one is samsung and the other memory is hynix


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 17, 2020)

gasolin said:


> My 3200mhz cl 14 was stable but only 2 ram sticks, 4  sticks wouldn't boote even when both pairs can do 3200mhz cl 14
> 
> i guess it's because one is samsung and the other memory is hynix


More memory means also more load for the memory controller.

With my previous Ryzen 1600x I could do 3466MHz CL14 with two Samsung B-Die dimms which are rated for 3600MHz CL17. With four of those dimms I was even unable to reach 3466MHz CL14 at all. Highest I could get was about 3133MHz CL14 which was also unstable. With upgrading to a Ryzen 3000 serie the memory controller wasn't the bottleneck anymore. 
In your case the memory controller should be able to reach 3600MHz but with this mix of memory it is (very) hard.

Something you could try is to put the modules in different banks. For example Hynix in DIMMA1 & DIMMA2 and Samsung in DIMMB1 & DIMMB2.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 17, 2020)

For now my ram runs 3200 mhz cl 16 not perfect since they can run 32000mhz cl 14 both pair but not together.

My cpu passed 3300x at 4.5 ghz at 1.2875 or 1.2750 voltage llc 2 (1 or 2 x under 1.300volt) and ram 3200mhz cl 16 which is stable in ibt very high, cpu runs prime 95 small fft with no problem (had one workers, tread or core, stopped working do to not enough vcore, is stable atm), temps on my cpu if i have a door open under 70c with my door (balcony) closed 73 c with my scythe fuma 2 running at 900 rpm


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 17, 2020)

You can try to lower the tRFC to get more preformance. I suggest the following tRFC values for 3200MHz:
tRFC = *480*
tRFC2 = *357 *
tRFC4 = *219*

If it works you can also try to change tCKE from *8* to *1*


----------



## gasolin (Oct 17, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> You can try to lower the tRFC to get more preformance. I suggest the following tRFC values for 3200MHz:
> tRFC = *480*
> tRFC2 = *357 *
> tRFC4 = *219*
> ...



I will try that later



gasolin said:


> I will try that later



it woulddn't boote cpu bug led (i want to keep it at 4.5ghz) had to clear cmos and going back to #30 settings


----------



## gasolin (Oct 22, 2020)

Now im on 3200mhz cl 14 ram (16gb), it's not what i  expected

Ram timings did only a little in the aida64 cache and memory benchmark, ram speed did a little more, most i did see was in the passmark test

but around 400 ponits or from around 87 to 93 % faster than all other ram,memorys

I didn't notice anything in games are my fps in games already at it's limited ?

vengance 3000mhz cl 15



Flare x 3200 mhz cl 14




Flare x 3200mhx cl running 3466mhz cl 14


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 23, 2020)

Why didn't you try to run 3600/3733 at CL16? Can you make a screenshot of ZenTimings?


----------



## gasolin (Oct 23, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> Why didn't you try to run 3600/3733 at CL16? Can you make a screenshot of ZenTimings?


 

Where did i mention that im trying to run my ram at 3600/3733mhz ?

Sweetspot for ryzen is 3600/3733 mhz





I have tried to run my ram at 3600mhz but no matter what ram i use i can't get it to run at 3600mhz (mb rated at 3466mhz)

Every time i tried to look for mb compatibility with 3600mhz crucial balistix it wasn't compatible

I think my cpu/mb limited is 3466mhz


----------



## Zach_01 (Oct 23, 2020)

gasolin said:


> Where did i mention that im trying to run my ram at 3600/3733mhz ?
> 
> Sweetspot for ryzen is 3600/3733 mhz
> 
> ...


I don’t think that a CPU or a board is limited to use only 3466. ZEN2 and X470 can do a lot better.

Did you import DRAM XMP (each set of sticks separately) to DRAMcalculator using Thaiphoon burner?

Did you set DRAMcalc correctly? Type of CPU and chipset, type of sticks(ICs and PCB)


----------



## gasolin (Oct 23, 2020)

Rated at no higher than 3466mhz but could be that they haven't updated it






















						AMD Ryzen 3 3300X @ 4498.95 MHz - CPU-Z VALIDATOR
					

[f7l1s8] Validated Dump by DESKTOP-NEPLQTO (2020-10-23 11:59:15) - MB: MSI X470 GAMING PRO MAX (MS-7B79) - RAM: 16384 MB




					valid.x86.fr


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 23, 2020)

You checked the wrong motherboard. You have a MSI X470 Gaming PRO *MAX*, its rated for 4133 Mhz (https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X470-GAMING-PRO-MAX/Specification)

The Trident Z b-die kit I use (3600CL17) is lesser binned then your Flare X b-die kit (3200CL14). Please check mine configuration it should work. 
Dont use RttNOM, RttWR, RttPark values since they are required when using 4 DIMMS.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 23, 2020)

f...... yes i do but i only have a ryzen 3






VuurVOS said:


> You checked the wrong motherboard. You have a MSI X470 Gaming PRO *MAX*, its rated for 4133 Mhz (https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/X470-GAMING-PRO-MAX/Specification)
> 
> The Trident Z b-die kit I use (3600CL17) is lesser binned then your Flare X b-die kit (3200CL14). Please check mine configuration it should work.
> Dont use RttNOM, RttWR, RttPark values since they are required when using 4 DIMMS.
> ...



They can't run 3600 mhz cl 14 ? (my ram)


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 23, 2020)

gasolin said:


> They can't run 3600 mhz cl 14 ? (my ram)


3200CL14 (8,89ns) has the same true latency as 3600CL16 (8,89ns), this works out of the box with the same voltage (1.35v).

When doing 3600CL14 the true latency will become 7,78ns  which is a lot lower and will require more voltage. B-die kits rated for 3600CL14 needs 1.45 volt.


----------



## gasolin (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 23, 2020)

You can try 3733 CL16 with tRFC/tRFC2/tRFC4 on 332 and see if it works?


----------



## gasolin (Oct 23, 2020)

VuurVOS said:


> You can try 3733 CL16 with tRFC/tRFC2/tRFC4 on 332 and see if it works?



I don't need to, i think my pc in gaming was already maxed out at 3466mhz cl 14


----------



## VuurVOS (Oct 23, 2020)

3466 CL14 has a slight higher latency and less memory bandwidth according your own benchmarks. 
I would keep 3600 CL16 or even try 3733 CL16 to get even more out of the memory without cranking up the voltage


----------

